# The Angel's Voice - David Arkenstone



## garcianc2003 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have no idea what forum this question belongs under but, since the song lives in my media server, here is my strange issue:

BLUF: there is a song that challenges my system.

I have a media server, currently running Kodi on Linux, using an Outlaw 990 as on outboard processor via USB.
Actually, I have had some version of this setup for the past 7 years or so.
Speakers are Sunfire CRS-3 for mains, Sunfire True Subwoofer, Outlaw LFM-1 EX sub, and Polk Audio for center and 4 surrounds. The amplifier is an Outlaw 7125.

The system lives in a 20' x 16' custom-designed room with sound treatment, etc. The system sounds awesome... except... there is this one song... every time I play it I hear distortion. I am playing the FLAC version of the song.

My "vintage" system consisting of a CARVER m1.5t and Polk Audio RTA-12c's seems to handle it better, but the song is still problematic.

I have actually seen this manifested for a few years and just avoid the song in my playlist, but I can't help but think that there is something there to be tweaked. Because, what's the point of having all this gear if I can't tweaked stuff?

First question: would anybody care to try to reproduce the problem? If you want to know what to look for, the first occurrence of distortion happens at 1:10. Here is a youtube video of the song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ss9b8RWBrjA


Second: is there something I can test (i.e. using REW) to see what is going on?

My uneducated guess is that the recording might have been poorly engineered to the point that lesser amps can't keep up with the over-demanding recording and end up clipping during certain passages.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

What volume does this occur? I played on my system and noticed no distortion or clipping. Tried again at reference volume, with bedroom system and again with headphones. All I noticed was a deeper bass note right at 1:10 but no distortion or clipping even at reference.


----------



## garcianc2003 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks Mark. I am wondering if the FLAC makes a difference.
I got the file from one of the now defunct HD audio online services. I might just get a new track and try it out.
Thank you so much for trying it.


----------

